# Anyone Using Big Commerce?



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

I had never heard of this e-commerce software. I watched the video and think it looks very powerful, yet simple to use.

The next site I do, I may try it. I'd appreciate hearing comments from anyone who's using it.

BIG COMMERCE


----------



## twohairyguys (Oct 2, 2009)

I see several drawbacks to a store like this 

1. The over all cost -- Assuming the lowest of 100 products your year 1 cost is $350.00 and $300.00 per year thereafter-- with a site of your own about the same size you would have a $700.00-$1200.00 initial design cost (to have someone do it for you) and about $50.00 a year max for hosting and domain name.

2. The domain name is somewhat a problem too http://YOUR STORE NAME.mybigcommerce.com/
will tend to put some customers off Unless your familiar with domain masking (which makes site verification with google etc a pure bear) 

My personal opinion 
Get a designer (like me maybe LOL) to set your site up configure all the addons like the cart etc input the logo and hand you the administration panel to input products 

That site should have a 1 time cost under $400.00 and whatever your hosting/domain costs are ongoing


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

We use this for one of our mini-sites. 

We managed to sign up at the time when they had a trial for free as long as you dont stock more than 20 products you dont pay anything (perfect for our mini-store). 

We use our own domain, its just a case of setting up the DNS.


----------



## juanrodolfo (Jun 16, 2010)

Big Commerce is far easier to use and manipulate than a lot of the other shopping carts I have used such as X-Cart and Volusion. There are some significant coding limits, but for starting and quickly selling online Big Commerce is the way to go.

We have since started about 5 Big Commerce store and are looking to switch the Volusion and X-Cart stores over.

Because we are using it so much now, we have had some custom coded tools built that can greatly increase your efficiency.

If you want to check them out, visit BigCommerce Tools.

I hope they help and I hope you have just as good as an experience with Big Commerce as we have.


----------

